# Sulmet Dosage?



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok so I have to treat my entire herd. Sulmet is given orally correct? The vet said 10ml per 30 pounds. Does that sound right? It's horrible that I question her instructions all the time... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Fiasco Farms found here: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm


*Sulmet Drinking Water Solution 12.5%*


*For treatment of:*
For coccidia, scours, pneumonia and misc. bacterial infections.
Please click her for more info on Coccidiosis.

*Goat dose:* Straight from the bottle; do not mix with water. Give Orally - Administer straight (no need to mix with any other liquids) into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug.
Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days.
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally.
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

1 cc per 5# day one and 1 ccper 10# day 2-5....this is undilutd..straight from the bottle...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. Little Oreo didn't make it. Her little body was too weak to handle the treatment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

